
Leela Chess Zero – Open Source “Alpha Zero” - niroze
http://lczero.org/
======
niroze
In a similar manner as Alpha Zero, Leela is growing by playing games with
people and with itself (mostly). It is already a strong expert or low rated
master at this point.

Youtube chess (masters) like ChessNetwork and Kingcrusher have videos of them
playing it.

\- [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_-
qtuuhLnI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_-qtuuhLnI) \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLvxGXNLs-0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLvxGXNLs-0)

You can help make it stronger by donating your CPU/GPU cycles!

